# Possible Ear Infection



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Bella has always been touchy with her ears. Like, when giving her a bath and a drop of water gets on her ear, she shakes her head like crazy. But she will let you rub her ears all night if you would.

Well, yesterday, I noticed her shaking her head a lot. She kept coming up to me and rubbing the left side of her head on me. I looked in both ears and neither were real dirty. Her left one was a little red.

Last night, all she kept doing was shaking her head in her crate. She kept me up most of the night. This morning, I was rubbing her ear and it sounded like she had water in it. After I rubbed it, the outside of her ear was all wet.

I went to the vet (1 mile down the road) and made an appointment for her tomorrow since they were full for today. I told them that my room mate has ear medicine but they told me not to give it to her because there are different kinds of ear infections and the medicine might not be for the kind she has. Also, not to clean her ears out until they see her.

She is just miserable.  I feel so bad for her. Any suggestions on something I could do to make her more comfortable?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ear infections are easy enough to treat if you have the right meds but since you are unsure a trip to the vet is the best. Sine they do not want you to clean them out, there is not a whole lot you can do. The other option is she got something stuck in her ear canal so it is bets the vet looks in there. I have a dog who has ear infections all the time and we keep the meds on hand, and as soon there is a sign of discomfort we can treat it. I am assuming your dog has natural ears, if so the other issue you should be careful of is her getting a hematoma in the ear from shaking it too hard. If you notice the ear start to swell the vet needs to see if a hematoma is developing. Basically like a bruise on the ear from shaking it against her head. I am sure you will not have an issue till tomorrow but best be informed as hematoma's can get nasty if not taken care of while they are small.
I am sorry your poor baby is uncomfortable! ear problems are never fun. let us know what the vet says. 
once she is on ear meds she should feel better that same day.


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

She does have natural ears. As far as I can tell, there is no swelling. Just the inside of her ear is really red. But, I will mention checking for a hematoma. Since Im there, I might as well be thorough.

Thank you for your concern and advice, as always.  I will update tomorrow after the vet visit.


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Update*

The vet said that she had a bacterial infection in both ears. I guess her right ear isnt any where near as bad as her left because she has only been trying to scratch her left ear. Plus, the left ear is real red and the right is not. The vet said that a bacterial infection just doesnt "pop up". She asked if I had cleaned her ears with anything recently and I said no.

The vet prescribed me Neo/Poly/HC Otic solution. 10 ml given twice daily, three drops at a time. I forgot to ask about the medicine my room mate has which begins with a M. I will have to look at the bottle later for the name.

The vet also said that she could get a yeast infection in her ears after this clears up and that I will need to bring her back in if this happens.

Any way to treat for yeast infection at home if it happens? I do not mind taking her to the vet. I would just like avoid it if at all possible because she gets so nervous riding in the car.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What meds does your room mate have? Is it Mometamax? Or otomax will work. both are effective on yeast infections. If your room mate has it no need to go to the vet. Just use it 2x a day, just a small squirt inside the ear canal.

Thanks for the ear update!


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes, it is Mometamax.

That is good to know. I do not like stressing her out.

Thank you for your help. Its appreciated.


----------

